# I been pinholed



## mysteryscribe (Feb 11, 2006)

As per request and my own need to do a 'look what i can do ma" thingie.  I present the pin hole retro polaroid.  I have been trying to find something to do with this particular polaroid for a while.  It really had a mediocre lens.  So when I decided to do a pinhole camera it immediately caught my eye.  First of all I didn't pay a lot for it, less than ten bucks shipping included if I remember right.  Second of all it has a strong shutter just crappy glass.

So I checked and one of my 2x3 cut film holders fits it almost perfectly.  Well close enough that it required only a slight modification to make it work well.  The it was just a matter of opening the lens/shutter.  First I removed the glass, then the diaphram.  I now have a sheet film pinhole camera that has a mechanical shutter.  The only advantage to a mechanical is that a cable release fits it.  This camera also has a tripod fitting actually two big I coverted one of them up.  I can always go back and undo that If i want.

I drilled a hole in a piece of roof flashing to make the pin hole.  All my previous versions, that didnt work worth a darn, were hole drilled by needles into foil.  The foil tends to reclose.  At least it did on me.  So this one want.  The aperture is predicatable and so are the results.  

So it isnt too bad first pic is the camera second is my first shot with it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 11, 2006)

would let me send the camera pic along so here it is


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 11, 2006)

oh yeah it was shot on 400 speed film on a rainy day at ten seconds.  The dust got on the negative before I scanned it.


----------



## terri (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey, I think I recognize that camera....!  

Totally.awesome.results. :thumbup: 

Watch out for that dust next time. :x 

More, please!


----------

